# TWC SportsNet



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Is Dish ever going to have TWC SportsNet so their subscribers can watch the Lakers?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Probably not.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe never.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Or at least as long as the premiere attraction of the channel, the Lakers, are in a rebuilding mode and thus remain mediocre. DISH can likely to continue to withstand the pressure to carry the channel in the meantime.


----------



## tristero (Jan 15, 2014)

Now that the Dodgers have signed Kershaw and the TWC SportsNet channel is supposed to go live on February 25, it's time for Dish to announce that it has made a carriage agreement with TWC.


----------

